# Wiper motor Connections for parking switch



## hpropman

Is anyone using the parking switch on the wiper motors? If so how are you wiring it? I have two types of wiper Motors the Trico like the one on Scary Terry’s site and a Valeo. The Valeo is a four pin connector (fast, slow, ground, and park) and the trico has an extra pin for the parking switch (5 pin). The only way I can get the parking switch to work is by using 3 wires to the motors ground, slow, and park) I connect the positive from the supply to both slow and park. When I do that the motor rotates and parks. Once it parks the power supply starts to click because it is shorted. I then have to remove both positives from slow and park and then reconnect only slow to positive to get the motor to move again. Is this how everyone else is doing it or am I missing something. Both wiper motors are doing the same thing. I tried 3 different motors.


----------



## Troy

why would you use the parking switch?


----------



## hpropman

For something like this. I am sure that I can find other uses for it as well. On the trico motor you can have a microcontroller monitor one of the parking switch pins to count the revolutions for a drop down prop or something. Every time it passes the park section the pin goes low.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=11412


----------



## Phil

The salvage motors that I have used required a pulsed 12VDC to initiate a cycle. If anyone knows the make/model/year of a vehicle this thing went in I could get the wiper schematic.


----------



## Kurt

This thread is a bit old, but I'd thought I share the one gem I found on the net (I didn't save the url)...

Basically, one guy just said "whenever I get a new motor, I open it up and remove the electronics and just drive the motor directly."

This one gem finally got me past my hurdle of dealing with the +12v, -12v & momentary switch requirements of my motor. I just removed the cover, torn out the electronics, drilled a hole for my direct connect wires to the appropriate connections on the motor, splice apart on old cell phone charger (5v, 2.something A) and viola, I have a constant motor.

I'm concerned about longevity. I'm going to fire that pig up tomorrow in the garage and let it run and see what happens. Hopefully it runs just fine.

Happy Haunting!
Kurt


----------



## specter

Hey guys-
I'm having a HECK OF A TIME with this motor. I REALLY need the parking switch to work to return my prop to the starting position (that's why I bought this motor!) Does ANYONE have any insights? Basically, it's the ones from allelectronics. They say to hook up pin 1 - +12v, pin 2 = -12v, pin 5 = -12v for the parking switch. HOWEVER, you have to MOMENTARILY connect pin 5 to the parking switch- you can't continuously keep it on there. It's very annoying. 

Has anyone had success getting these motors to work properly with the parking switch?


----------



## Otaku

Specter, it sounds like you are using this prop as a one-shot. If so, how are you currently triggering the motor? I think you could use a 555 timer circuit to do the momentary contact. The timer kits are easy to assemble, or you can buy this one:

http://www.simplecircuitboards.com/Timer Boards.html

It's the first one on the page. Just loop the pin 5 wiring through the relay on the timer board (set for ~1-2 secs) and you're good to go.


----------



## specter

Well, I'm using a prop1 to trigger it. Here's the problem- let's say I want to run it for 15sec, then turn off. If you leave this pin5 connected for more than 1sec, it starts/stops (intermittant) all the way around. You have to just connect it and disconnect it- then it'll complete the rotation back to the home position. 

So, I want to run it for a while, then let it stop at the home position...


----------



## Otaku

specter said:


> Well, I'm using a prop1 to trigger it. Here's the problem- let's say I want to run it for 15sec, then turn off. If you leave this pin5 connected for more than 1sec, it starts/stops (intermittant) all the way around. You have to just connect it and disconnect it- then it'll complete the rotation back to the home position.
> 
> So, I want to run it for a while, then let it stop at the home position...


I understand. I'm not familiar with how a Prop-1 switches power on it's outputs, but I assume that you have the Prop-1 switch a relay that switches Pin 1 to ground (or -12VDC) to run the motor continuously. If you use a different output on the Prop-1 to connect Pin 5 for say, 500ms, while simultaneously shutting off the connection to Pin 1, would that result in the motor rotating to the "home" position and stopping?


----------



## groovie ghoulie

Glad to see you're chiming in on this Otaku, if anyone can help you can! Hope you're Halloween plans are going well! I'm interested to see this get figured out, as well.


----------



## specter

Yeah, I was thinking that... although, it's a much more complicated setup (well, in my opinion, probably not for you programming guys!) I was just hoping to figure out how to get this working the way it's supposed to, ya know? Pretty frustrating...


----------



## Phil

Massive Caution!! The only cross-reference I found for the Valeo 15094704 was a retail site that indicated it was used in 2002-05 Envoy, Bravada & TrailBlazer. 
If this is true, the following diagrams of the motor, wiper switch and motor connector face might be handy.


----------



## bradbaum

This seems to match to the All Electronics info pretty well:

The connector shown is what plugs onto the wiper motor and is the reverse of the wiper motor connector. Pin F mates up to Pin 1 (per the all electronics info) this should be +12 volts, Pin M mates to Pin 2 and is ground (aka -12v per the all electronics info). And then to activate the relay inside the motor to make the motor run in high mode we ground pin D that mates to Pin 5.

Looks like sending +12 into pin C should make it run 3 or 4 revolutions and stop. This is the spray the bug juice and run the wipers for a bit button in the car.

And adding a 380 Ohm (Hard to see in the picture) between pins A and C should activate low mode on the motor.

It might be an interesting experiment to tie pin A (outside moisture sense) high and see if that affects the motor operation.


----------



## Phil

I posted larger images of the schematics on my blog for anyone interested.


----------

